# Winter Buzz Roll Call!



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'll be snowplowing down the flats at Breck as usual, doing the "standing statue" routine. I'm on some old K2s that I picked up second hand for cheap thinking they'd be my rock skis that season and am still on them several years later. I'll be hitting the back country with my old AT gear or if its a mellow day on my retro tele setup. Maybe I'll get the snowboard out if the mood strikes me... I've got the Colo pass with the days at Vile. 

-AH


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I got my pass to Loveland with 3 free days at Monarch.

I'm stoked it's snowing - I may not have to wait to break out the Shamans.

When it's not a huge pow day I'll be riding my old-ass Burton Motion 151 board with Burton Custom bindings.

I also will most likely hit up the BC a little and try out the Dukes I mounted on my Shamans and my new skins.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Monarch cuz it's close and super cheap for me. They make me a deal I can't refuse. I also usually pick up some comp passes during the year to Breck...etc. 

Ridin Salomon 1080 Guns


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Picked up a Winter Park/Copper pass, but will more then likely spend most of my time at Winter Park.

Riding a 157.5 GNU Riders Choice BTX with Burton Custom Bindings and Solomon boots. Want to replace the bindings, but need to curb my spending for a bit. I also have a 156 Burton Custom lined up for a Backup/Rock board, and a jacked up 154 M3 Cap in case I ever get the urban itch.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm going back to LandOLove this year. Jens, do you get the 3free days just for gettin a pass or is it extra$? Didnt see any advertising for that and was just gonna pick up my pass at the window on the first day. Thats good news.

Hopefully a trip to Jackson maybe the Bird too.

And I'll be wearing a 165 Titan TX by neversummer if you must know. Couple splitboards too. Rad.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Flow- you get them with the pass - no extra cost or anything required. At least according to their website:
*BACK AGAIN IN 2009-2010!* - *3 Free Days at Monarch Ski Area!*
All season passes include three unrestricted days at Monarch Mountain for the 2009/2010 season. Just present your Loveland Season Pass at Monarch Mountain ticket window to receive your free lift ticket.

Sweet huh!!

Nice board choice.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I'll have a 5 day ASC classic pass. The trusty dusty old ski doo for some little annies runs and a bunch of days on the skittles and public magic carpet at Snowmass teaching little B how to ski.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.......*

.....cb mountain.....easy stuff only......nukin' here right now....anybody want to get their sketch on this winter, come on into town...i'll put you up 10 minutes from the lifts....can usually round up comps(tougher these days but possible)....can you say "steep", i knew you could.....milozadik wishecouldski


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

RDNEK said:


> So lets hear from the rest of you!! Where you going to be ridin this winter???


Resorts WP-MJ/Copper/6 Days at the Boat passed. Mostly ski at the Jane in the trees and chutes and ocasionally bumps (like them but the beat the back up to much), Sick Days at Steamboat, and steep stuff at copper. 

Backcountry; Have a couple of long hut trips freinds, treasure and trying to make another one, trying to get on a ski trip near Golden BC, Berthoud (Starting tomorrow night and Saturday), Cameron and as many Powder Gohst Towns as possible. 

I will be skiing on Atomic Tacoras, G# Rapid Transits, G# Al Hombres and my new fully custom 333 skis (135-115-125 Tapered rocker tip with a tapered upturned tail. Check the site out www.333skis.com. Can't wait to get my... 

Bring it on.. Thinking about buying a sled....


----------



## bill-y (May 25, 2009)

Got a Loveland Pass and have four days in already. I'm hoping to be there every saturday a.m. for the rest of the season.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The Frank family got Copper/WP passes this year. We'll do a little Eldora as well, but it has been so windy up there.

planning to spend some more time in the back country too. Picked up some Gotamas with Barons last year that ski better than anything I've tried.

Got some Dynafits with dynafits for a lighter touring set up. Just made my first turns on these today here in Boulder. Just to check out the gear.


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

Got my pass for Sunlight and Aspen classic pass. Just bought a used Venture Divide splitboard to do afterwork laps at Sunlight and hopefully start doing some B/C. Rednek let me know when you come to Aspen so we can hit Highlands.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Got the 5 mountain. Riding a apocalypse board with bindings and boots that I picked up as hand-me-downs from other boaters.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Gotta love the Vail employee pass. 5 Mtns for free. Will be spending most of my time in the XX sidecountry on either a Neversummer SL or Heritage. And just picked up a Voile Split Decision for hitting the goods. Planning on a Utah and Jackson trip and Monarch Cat. Putting off Alaska Heli in liu of an Ecuador paddling trip (hopefully). Stoked for the Season!!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

Got me an Epic pass so I don't have to work for the man. We'll see about renewing the classic I don't think they have the three day option anymore. I'll be ridin da beave (world class grooming!) unless Vail gets a good cycle. For all that world class grooming got some 89 HELLBENTs 79 maden aks and 79 karmas. also got garmount radiums and dynafit binders for at but not sure wut to stick em on? gotta 95 polaris 440 sks starts second pull. Didn't snow for shit in vail but it sounds like it dumped somewhere? still go too much work to do to enjoy it but hell yeah bring it on. POOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

She means Keystone, admins please change that for her.




Jensjustduckie said:


> I got my pass to Keystone with 12 free days of self inflicted head bangs on the chair pole.
> 
> I'm stoked it's snowing - I may not have to wait to break out the Shamans.
> 
> ...


There, fixed it.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Riding The Mass and Highlands on the CRMS dime. Probably alpine for the first time in 20 years. We will see how that goes.

Poaching the upper lifts when I drop the kids off at ski school at the mass. Definately Tele - Work Stynx the red ones yeah baby, Driving the ten year old taxi cabs, unless I can score some dynafits. 

Dawn Patroling by choice all other days. Maybe splitboard, maybe tele, always chilling on the summit with the black capped chickadees as the sun/moonrises. (no noble cause just three kids and a penchant for pain.)

peter


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Here is a quick winter update from the BV area... I just got back to town and we are gettin hit hard here in south central!!!

3 to 4 feet already up in the hills and here is a pic I took 10 min ago of my deck... 

If it keeps snowing at this pace we will have 4 - 5 feet easy in the hills around here and 2+ feet here in town out of this storm!!!


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm grinning at 16+ inches of sparkly fluff in our Boulder back yard...absolutely beautiful and inspiring. 

I have some old Volkl 724s, but I'll probably leave those on the rack in favor of the Auras I was recently surprised with! They are set up with Marker Duke AT bindings. While I do like to ski aggressively, I don't plan on hucking off any 40 foot cliffs, so if anyone has some Barons they'd like to trade, let me know. 

Got the Copper/WP pass with a few Steamboat days. Some backcountry plans as well. A bit of Eldora because it's so close. A couple of hut weekends are reserved already, including one for New Years Eve! Is there any better way to start off a new year than with a beautiful adventure and people you love?

Enjoy a safe season everyone.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Got up on Monarch Pass for a few bc turns yesterday. The snow is very heavy and hasn't quite set up yet...but it has that deep blue color that means it's holding lot's of moisture. 3.5-4 feet on the ground and it was still dumping at 4 pm yesterday, looking like it's going to be another excellent season!


----------



## RenoPowers (Apr 22, 2007)

Probably end up with the Colorado pass again this year. Would probably rather have the Copper/Winter w/ Steamboat, but my buddy that skied there with me is working up in Alaska this year. I know, how thoughtless right... 
Broke my Sims board last year. Down to an M3 Talon park board. Will likely be picking up a new board soon. 
Flows on my M3, had Burton Cartels on my Sims. I like both of them a lot. RIP little Sims board. 

Anyone want to take on a new guy for your back country trips? I would really like to get into it, but I've never done it so I'd probably be a lame partner for a few trips. 
I've got a truck, I don't mind driving for sure. I'd be more than happy to pull a trailer. 

-r


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

be shredding big sky proabbly 100+ days this year. hit me up also fot he winter buzzards any of you live around bozeman and want to go hit some quake lake with me? solo is kinda fun you know but another boater would be killer.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I have been late to get out there this year. A wife with the flu and 2 little ones to take care of will do that. That should change this weekend. I am psyched to have new T1 tele boots and I got some new Karhu Storms late last year, but it is too early for them. I think I will break out my old Volkl P30 skis for my first day in-bounds. Skiing the old boards first always makes me appreciate the newer stuff more. That and my old race stuff can hold a edge until the end of time. If I get some backcountry this weekend I will break out my Tua Sumos. I hate to make them into rock boards but my old Outer Limits rock board is beyond rock status now.

I will be skiing mostly Monarch and the surrounding backcountry, but I do get around. I am sure there will be some days at CB, Wolfcreek, and various Summit and Eagle county resorts. I might make it up to Big Sky and Jackson this year, so I might have to look up Casper and see how he rides!




RenoPowers said:


> Anyone want to take on a new guy for your back country trips? I would really like to get into it, but I've never done it so I'd probably be a lame partner for a few trips.
> I've got a truck, I don't mind driving for sure. I'd be more than happy to pull a trailer.
> -r



Reno, if you are serious about wanting to get into backcountry, you need more then a truck. Get yourself a beacon, a metal shovel, avalanche probes and a pack to put it in. Also take a Avalanche class and then you will be set to join someones trip. I would not take someone backcountry with out the safety equipment. Without the basic stuff and knowing how to use them, you are just a liability for your group as you can neither help find someone else that gets buried nor can you be found easily. I am sure someone would take you without the proper gear, but is you life worth so little that you would not want to help people find you if you got buried? And vice-verca?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Snowhere- totally check out Big Sky, never been to Jackson but Big Sky is totally unpopulated - you see one or two other people on the same run and think "hmmm, it's getting crowded"

I love Big Sky, no lift lines, no one else on your ski run and wicked terrain to check out.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Yea, Jensjustduckie, I skied Big Sky back in 01. The only line I saw was the for the tram. That line was pretty long. That and the ski patrol was a little full of themselves with access to the Big Couloir. But a cool place and I hope to get up there again this year.


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

Ridin the Butte, monarch and may be snowmass some. I get out to reno in march.


----------



## Homerslides (May 5, 2007)

*See you soon, old roomie!*



milo said:


> .....cb mountain.....easy stuff only......nukin' here right now....anybody want to get their sketch on this winter, come on into town...i'll put you up 10 minutes from the lifts....can usually round up comps(tougher these days but possible)....can you say "steep", i knew you could.....milozadik wishecouldski


This is an offer too good to pass, my brother! You will very likely be seeing me this season, if this is an open offer. Been too long!

Homer


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

RDNEK said:


> So where are all you buzzards goin to be riding this winter... As in what pass did you get or not get and what will you be ridin on????
> 
> I will go ahead and start..
> 
> ...


I've got the Colorado pass, and 5 days at Aspen (Highlands mainly but maybe a day at Snowmass too..) BRUTAL price hike for that pass! Doing a trip with some buddies to crested butte in two weeks and also skiing there on new years. Also, planning on making a trip down to Taos in late January. Did a utah trip over this past Thanksgiving (NO new snow - bummer!) and am planning another one in february during peak season. Probably alta or snowbird. Here are some pics i posted of this past weekend. It's a brighton, we hiked to pioneer ridge and found a bunch of untouched snow fields in the cliff area... http://www.mountainbuzz.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=7

I'm skiing Volkl Gotama's 168's in the resorts and have some salomon czar 174's with marker dukes strapped on for touring days in the BC (berthoud, vail, loveland, red moutain pass). UNPATIENTLY waiting for more snow! Happy riding everyone!


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Skis-
10 year old atomic deep powders with rottefella cobras
5 year old atomic tmx with rottefella cobras
5 year old atomic tmx with silveretta pures (buddy ski)

Boots-
Scarpa t1 (few buckle repairs, I ditched the power strap)

Poles-
75 cent ski swap rental poles

Skiing- mostly backcountry, very little at the practice slopes. However, I do have a season pass @ monarch. Sick area for when the avy danger is too high (or the powder too deep to justify earning my turns). Currently heading out for my 13th day of B/C (12,000'+ this early in the season)


----------



## Billygco (Jun 16, 2005)

*Winter Buzz*

Telemarking on Scarpa T1 boots, BD Havocs with G3 Targas and BD skins. Bought the Epic Pass - only way to go all season in bounds. B/C around Vail Pass, Jones Pass, Indian Peaks, and Uneva Bowl. Enjoy the snow!!


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

I will be Safety Patrolling at Purgatory for a pass, spending some time at Silverton (my roomie is a guide up there), Telluride, and Wolfcreek, as well as taking a trip back to the Steamboat and a trip to Aspen. 

I'll be riding 09 K2 Obsethed's, Crispi XR's, and 7TM Power Tours. Looking to buy a sled, make a bunch of friends, and maybe land an internship at Silverton, which I will know more about after Saturday. 

Living in a great place, in a great house, with great people. Glad to have some steeps to ski this year, and a bunch of really cool people to ski them with!

PS. Casey way to get after it buddy! You got me beat by far! Redkneck keep after it! Maybe I'll take you out on the offer to go riding this year! I'm officially over the hiking vs. snowmobile thing. I want a sled so I can get to cool places to hike!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

*bitchs*

15 out of 18 days this month with My big sky pass. Yesterday got knee deep freshy before the lift even opened to public and while getting paid! Suck it buzzards you can have your overcrowded shit hole still getting freshy today 2! Peace bros don't feel like telling you all I have free lift tickets to red lodge grand targee of coarse bridger bowl moon light basin and a bunch more


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

AW SHIT, IT'S MONTANA MIKE.

Glad to hear you are killing it up there, trying to come out end of January. It's good to see your posts. Not too cocky or hard to read. nice.




Edit: bitchEs


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I'll be at Loveland, and it's pass. Berthoud, Jones, Monarch for 3 days CB for 2. Cotton wood a handful of times. Jackson hole and Big sky this year for 3 or 4. RMNP both sides and Cameron pass. as well as the snowy range to the north.

Skis will depend on the day, just what I chose from.
Powder float-jah love 185 -2cm on Jesters
powder/AM charge-scott stunt 196 solly 9-16
crud,crank,ice- rossi bandit XXX 195 mojo 15
Tour- head super mojo 193 w/dukes
Tele Tour- sickbird 186 -2 tele mount 7tm-r
tele-kahru 188st's w r8's
Tele charge- rossi bandit xxx w hamarheads
Rock ski- B3 195's m 12's

06' m8- not mine but I get to hang on to one side of it......
79' 440 pantera. W/nitrous and twined.(you better know I'm joking)


----------



## Harvman99 (Dec 26, 2009)

Epic and Loveland Pass...BUT IT BETTER START SNOWING OR I'LL BE SKATE SKIING


----------



## Harvman99 (Dec 26, 2009)

skis all with G3 tele bindings

Stockl Stormriders 186
Rossignol B4's 185 and 195
K2 Darkside 181


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow so just got done working 4 hours got paid for 6 hours and got in 6 killa pow rides in thigh deep super light bountiful pow! Can you say living the other dream! Get some buzzards you all know My bros got free place to stay! See you buzztards around! Happy new year by the way! Peace hombres


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Aspen/Sunlight hoping for a trip to the Alps. I'm down with trading comps
esp Bridger/PigSty/Moonlight/Grand Foggee


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

im down for trading! im suprised they dont make you pay for this job!


----------

